# 1995+ People.



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I'm neither rolling cash nor am I in my sixties. I don't own a house or a car. My main form of transportation is my two feet. My journalism career is dead, thanks to a bookkeeper who donated the newspaper's money to a casino. So all of the freelancers were dumped in a Big Purge. That caused my career, what there was of it, to pass away. When I was working as a journalist, I was paid $20 to $30 per article and $5 to $13 per photograph. Since my career passed away... and, yeah, I got a master's degree for this unsustainable career... I go to people's houses and take care of their gardens. That "career" is now dormant.
OK, so maybe I'm not "average." I have other issues that affected my career life, including a learning disability that was not diagnosed until I was in my mid-30s. But there are many baby boomers without jobs and without much money and without health insurance.
As for the comment about how baby boomers came to age during an economic high: Many of us came of age in the late 1970s and the early 1980s, when the United States was in a state of stagflation and recession. There were a lot of us and, for sure, not enough jobs so we had a slow start. It's hard to recover from graduating from college into a recession. It takes years to do so.
I can feel for the frustrations of "generation y," especially with debt and unemployment. I've been through all of that and I'm still dealing with earning third world wages in a first world country. But it's not fair to blame an entire generation of people for these issues. In fact, it's prejudice.
Besides, most people blame the United States for the world's problems, and, unfortunately, given the out-of-control government and corporations and the pointless wars, I would tend to agree with that assessment...




fourtines said:


> You can thank the Baby Boomers, it's mostly their fault. They came of age during an economic and social "high" and proceeded forward with a mentality that they deserved anything and everything. They pretty much single-handedly wrecked our environment and our economy within their lifetime. And now that many of them are in their 60's, there's too fucking many of them, and they expect us to support to them...but what's really disturbing about it is that the wealth gap between the old and the young is further than it's ever been in recorded American economic history. That's right - Baby Boomers, on average, are rolling in cash while many members of Generation Y are unemployed, underemployed, in massive debt, et al.


----------



## Thalassa

US wealth gap between young and old is widest ever - BusinessWeek

"In Europe and North America boomers are widely associated with privilege, as many grew up in a time of affluence.One of the features of Boomers was that they tended to think of themselves as a special generation, very different from those that had come before them. In the 1960s, as the relatively large numbers of young people became teenagers and young adults, they, and those around them, created a very specific rhetoric around their cohort, and the change they were bringing about"

*Why Boomers Don't Understand Occupy Wall Street*

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...by-boomers-don-t-understand-the-protests.html

@walking tourist While you, as an individual, may not have generated wealth, the things that I speak of are not "prejudice" in the slightest. I am merely following the statistical evidence combined admissions from Boomers themselves.

Your experience may differ - but there are also Gen Y people with full-time jobs and no financial problems. You, and those people, are simply the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

This is a good point. I have met boomers (mostly older ones) who really were this obnoxious and who thought of themselves as a "special" generation. I do remember a time of affluence during the 1960s but I also remember the 1960s as a very sad time, when young Americans and Vietnamese were being killed for.... what... I don't know. Nobody could explain that war to me. I remember the horrifying images of war on TV and the nightmares that I had but I was too little and too young to do anything about it. I am still horrified by the images of war and violence on the TV news... and I also remember, when I was in high school in the 1970s, that situation began to crumble in an energy crisis (the price of oil quadrupled overnight and there was actually a gasoline shortage for a while, causing people to only be able to go to gas stations on either odd or even days) and then stagflation (the stagnation of the economy combined with wild, out-of-control inflation). The economy continued to stagnate into the early 1980s. That is the situation in which many baby boomers faced when they began their work lives (not necessarily careers, despite all of that education) in the late 1970s and early 1980s. That's why the baby boom generation was later broken up into two cohorts. The second cohort didn't get the media attention that the first cohort got so when you read about baby boomers, you're reading about the older cohort.
The Occupy protests... I think that they're a good idea. Still I'm glad not to be out in the wind right now. I brought them homemade cookies and they invited me to come stand with them for a while when I'm able to come (transportation is always an issue for me in this car culture). We need people to shake things up because the status quo isn't working. 




fourtines said:


> US wealth gap between young and old is widest ever - BusinessWeek
> 
> "In Europe and North America boomers are widely associated with privilege, as many grew up in a time of affluence.One of the features of Boomers was that they tended to think of themselves as a special generation, very different from those that had come before them. In the 1960s, as the relatively large numbers of young people became teenagers and young adults, they, and those around them, created a very specific rhetoric around their cohort, and the change they were bringing about"
> 
> *Why Boomers Don't Understand Occupy Wall Street*
> 
> Occupy Wall Street: Why Baby Boomers Don't Understand the Protests - The Daily Beast
> 
> @_walking tourist_ While you, as an individual, may not have generated wealth, the things that I speak of are not "prejudice" in the slightest. I am merely following the statistical evidence combined admissions from Boomers themselves.
> 
> Your experience may differ - but there are also Gen Y people with full-time jobs and no financial problems. You, and those people, are simply the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## Thalassa

walking tourist said:


> This is a good point. I have met boomers (mostly older ones) who really were this obnoxious and who thought of themselves as a "special" generation. I do remember a time of affluence during the 1960s but I also remember the 1960s as a very sad time, when young Americans and Vietnamese were being killed for.... what... I don't know. Nobody could explain that war to me. I remember the horrifying images of war on TV and the nightmares that I had but I was too little and too young to do anything about it. I am still horrified by the images of war and violence on the TV news... and I also remember, when I was in high school in the 1970s, that situation began to crumble in an energy crisis (the price of oil quadrupled overnight and there was actually a gasoline shortage for a while, causing people to only be able to go to gas stations on either odd or even days) and then stagflation (the stagnation of the economy combined with wild, out-of-control inflation). The economy continued to stagnate into the early 1980s. That is the situation in which many baby boomers faced when they began their work lives (not necessarily careers, despite all of that education) in the late 1970s and early 1980s. That's why the baby boom generation was later broken up into two cohorts. The second cohort didn't get the media attention that the first cohort got so when you read about baby boomers, you're reading about the older cohort.
> The Occupy protests... I think that they're a good idea. Still I'm glad not to be out in the wind right now. I brought them homemade cookies and they invited me to come stand with them for a while when I'm able to come (transportation is always an issue for me in this car culture). We need people to shake things up because the status quo isn't working.


Yes it is true that Baby Boomers are divided into two cohorts (and I guess you are the 2nd and younger group) and this is also true of Generation Y, where some people would like to divide 1976-77 to 1985 or 86 as a separate little group. Everyone isn't going to fit perfectly into their generation. I know I relate strongly to the experiences of Gen Y with college loans, employment, and my attachment to technology. But like members of Gen X I remember the end of the Cold War and it made a huge impact on my consciousness ...as a child. And that's the odd thing...I was a child, so I'm really *not* like Gen X because most of them remember the end of the Cold War as teenagers and young adults, I think. My little sub-section of Gen Y is apparently the MTV Generation, but it makes me grit my teeth. Blegh. 

I'm sorry if I offended you personally.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Apology gratefully accepted.
For sure, it would be annoying to be known as the MTV generation. Ewwww.
I am part of the second cohort of Baby Boomers (1955-1964). 
I too remember the end of the cold war, but I was a little older than Gen X, though still considered to be a "young adult." I remember thinking that maybe we could get rid of our nuclear weapons now and that no one had to grow up as I did, believing that we would have a nuclear war and that I would not live to be an adult.
Sigh. 
Unfortunately, the nuclear weapons still exist, and we're still fighting pointless wars and we're still sending our young people into harm's way for... what... I don't know.
Anyway... to get back to the OP. I think that the youth of this forum ought to have their own subforum so that they can discuss issues that matter to them and explore shared interests with one another. It does seem only fair.
Thank you for this discussion. I don't really like to argue so I'm happy that we have settled our differences amicably (I'm an esfp, and I don't like conflict very much!!!)




fourtines said:


> Yes it is true that Baby Boomers are divided into two cohorts (and I guess you are the 2nd and younger group) and this is also true of Generation Y, where some people would like to divide 1976-77 to 1985 or 86 as a separate little group. Everyone isn't going to fit perfectly into their generation. I know I relate strongly to the experiences of Gen Y with college loans, employment, and my attachment to technology. But like members of Gen X I remember the end of the Cold War and it made a huge impact on my consciousness ...as a child. And that's the odd thing...I was a child, so I'm really *not* like Gen X because most of them remember the end of the Cold War as teenagers and young adults, I think. My little sub-section of Gen Y is apparently the MTV Generation, but it makes me grit my teeth. Blegh.
> 
> I'm sorry if I offended you personally.


----------



## Indigo Aria

NeonBomb said:


> It's sort of too early to tell which direction you're eventually heading in yet


Exactly. Gen. Z is at most, what, 16 years old? Now I don't have much experince, I'm only 20 myself, but I know when I was 16, I was still a kid by most all definitions. Even now, I am at the point where I'm much closer to becoming somewhat of an adult, but I still haven't had the opportunity in my life to be known for much of anything, let alone gen. z.

There are exceptions...some 15 and 16 year olds show signs of wisdom and common sense and capability far beyond their peers, but overall, I think gen. z. doesn't have the capability to be known for anything yet.


----------



## 3053

TheLuckyOne said:


> Exactly. Gen. Z is at most, what, 16 years old? Now I don't have much experince, I'm only 20 myself, but I know when I was 16, I was still a kid by most all definitions. Even now, I am at the point where I'm much closer to becoming somewhat of an adult, but I still haven't had the opportunity in my life to be known for much of anything, let alone gen. z.
> 
> There are exceptions...some 15 and 16 year olds show signs of wisdom and common sense and capability far beyond their peers, but overall, I think gen. z. doesn't have the capability to be known for anything yet.


You're bang on there. I'm only 19 and likewise I've not much experience but I can feel it coming on. It's hard to tell where people of our age bracket are headed let alone gen Z! I mean, personally, the difference between today me and 16 year old me is huge. We live in a world of constant change, it's way too hard to predict. Either way it's exciting to see where things end up.


----------



## Heavens★Demon

This must mean I was still in the 80s... THANKS PHILLIPINES! 
That country is so behind the times >u> you should have seen how shocked I was when I moved to Japan at a young age. I got my first cellphone when I was 5. I just ha it around with me so my mom can keep contact. That's basically it. Then introduced to the interwebs when I was 11 (I CAN FLUENTLY SPEAK ENGLISH NOW!!! ) now here I am 5 years later and still browsing. I notice I'm extremely curious and look up the strangest things. I thank the net for answering these, teachers and parents would be annoyed at how difficult my questions are :3


----------



## Speed Gavrochey

hellomynamesariana24 said:


> okay sooo... i know there's been other threads about this.. but whatever. we only have to generation Y here, which is til 1994. i know personally, i was born in 1996 and i can relate to some of generation Y's like.. characteristics. what generation are we? what are we? lol



Generation Y actually doesn't end in 1994, but in 2004.

lifecourse.com/about/method/timelines/generations.html 

So if you are born in 1995, you are a Y. Not a Z. Generation Z starts in 2005.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Enjoy being young guys :crying: I just turned 27. Next age is twenty-late :crying:

















GO FUCKING Miley Cyrus! Dont....


----------



## Arya

Speed Gavrochey said:


> Generation Y actually doesn't end in 1994, but in 2004.
> 
> lifecourse.com/about/method/timelines/generations.html
> 
> So if you are born in 1995, you are a Y. Not a Z. Generation Z starts in 2005.


If we're going to be technical here, everyone disagrees when Z starts. Some people say 1995. Some say 2004 etc. But if we go with 1995, than I'm one of the oldest gen Zs.


----------



## Speed Gavrochey

Arya said:


> If we're going to be technical here, everyone disagrees when Z starts. Some people say 1995. Some say 2004 etc. But if we go with 1995, than I'm one of the oldest gen Zs.




The creators of the theory say 2004.

The ignorants say 1995.

Choose your camp.


----------



## Purrfessor

Either way I'm a gen y.  but for some reason though I am labeled a z.


----------



## Speed Gavrochey

progBOT said:


> Known as: Generation Z; Generation M (for multitasking); Net Generation; Internet Generation
> 
> Very socially connected as they have had some form of communication (phones and internet) for all of their lives.


It basically and exactly the same thing than Generation Y. The 1995 limit is just the division between the Y who are not adults yet and thoses who are. Just wait 4 or 5 years and we will see that nothing fundamental separate them for the elder Ys.



> The only noteworthy difference between Generation Y and Z is that Y remembers a time before the takeoff of mass technology.


Worthless difference actually. People born in 1982 had intuitives facilities over their parents toward the use of technology. Just like thoses born in 1995 or even the early 2000s.

Generation Z starts actually in 2005, and that's a much worthy limits. They are thoses children, who like the Silent Generation (1925-1942) remember nothing before a big financial crisis. They are the New Silent Generation, and unlike the multi-connected Generation Y teenagers of today, they dont have intuitive facilities in the use of technology in comparaison with their parents, because their parents are... Ys, or young Xs. Anyway, as far as they can remember, digital technology has never been a "youth thing, like it was for Ys, but adult thing like Ipad adapted for their grandma, while their parents have a far more strict control on what their kids do with technology than it was for Ys.


----------



## Momentz

It's a never ending argument, some say 1995, others sometime past 2000. Even though many argue that it's 2005 or so, I'd say 2000-ish is more correct, 1995's perhaps a bit too early as, say, the Internet was in its more early stages at that point and didn't quite explode in popularity yet. But by 1999 the Internet had vastly grew and people born around that time have had the Internet and other technologies around them for their entire lives even if they haven't used it for the majority of their lives yet.

That, and then there are the cultural and generalization differences between the generations. I'd say that people born in '95 are not all that different from people born a couple years earlier, whereas, comparing the general people born in the same year to the general people born in 2000, there are differences. I'm speaking as a whole though, anyways. However, even though they're different they definitely do share similarities but I'd say that they're of a whole other generation.


----------



## Akuma

I can relate myself more to Gen Y too, because Gen Z is simply too much Facebook and YouTube for me. I rather look for decent forums where's also a bit of intellect behind it and not just "omfg omfg omfg we r so kool dis be totally liek awesum", which in my eyes, Gen Z appears to me around my area (I for myself count 95 and 96 to Gen Y). But Generation Fucked is a good call, since the older ones seem to be too arrogant to listen. "You have a realistic concept to reduce the state debts and even create a efficient debt buffer zone when we make it out ouf it? Go back to school, kid."


----------



## Rafiki

CCCXXIX said:


> You're the F-generation... Because you're gonna be royally Fucked when you're older, due to all the reckless government spending and failed policies.



hey! these are young children here!


----------



## Doctor Sleep

*is innocent and adorable* :happy:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

not to mention super huggable!
hugs!!!!



Hakase smevel said:


> *is innocent and adorable* :happy:


----------



## FakeLefty

walking tourist said:


> not to mention super huggable!
> hugs!!!!


----------

